
Humans vs. Machines: When to Hire and When to Automate - craigkerstiens
https://www.heavybit.com/library/video/humans-vs-machines-when-to-hire-and-when-to-automate/
======
Animats
The author is talking about "marketing automation". She means sending spam
emails and getting cold-call phone number lists.

(The site has a new, painful way to display a text document. The upper half of
the screen is locked to a picture of the author.)

~~~
tcsf
It’s a video + clickable interactive transcript, but if you prefer to read
only there’s a ‘collapse’ button to make the video area a bit smaller.

------
pooya13
In my mind the only viable solutions are a form of automation tax along with
universal income. Or some form of democratic and decentralized automation.

~~~
zardo
Before we go taxing machines, we might start with reducing payroll taxes.

~~~
jacobolus
The long-term (and very successful in many countries) right-leaning policy
strategy for decades has been replacing inheritance and capital gains and
corporate profit taxes with income taxes, income taxes with (capped) payroll
taxes, property taxes with sales taxes, shifting liability from corporations
to employees and customers, privatizing public infrastructure and services,
breaking down collective bargaining rights, cutting real minimum wages and
worker protections, etc., as a way of shifting financial burdens away from
capital and the financial services industry and the idle rich and toward
workers and citizens. You’re going to need a huge political upheaval and
significant effort to educate the public to push things back in the other
direction.

Instead of taxes on automation I would recommend taxes on wealth and land
value taxes, and very steep taxes on large inheritances, along with
scrutinizing/outlawing various ways of hiding wealth by shifting it around
between complicated webs of anonymous shell companies.

~~~
fartblaster9000
You know I don't see the point of working beyond my means (taking on risk) if
I can't give that to my kids in some way.

